# do you need to qualify localy to shoot bigger shoots?



## docdada (Sep 15, 2008)

hi-
i'm new to shooting ( at something that isnt breathing ) and keeping score, & i was hoping to try the NFAA sectional in kenosha WI. i live way up north and thats about the closest one coming around. do you need to qualify at a smaller shoot before you shoot a sectional or national? what sort of scores should a guy avg. to show up there to avoid getting blown-out? 
-thanks.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

No qualifying scores necessary for the NFAA Sectionals or Nationals. Just come on down and have a good time. As far as average scores shot, that really depends on what class and age you're shooting in. And even then shouldn't be anything to be concerned about since the tournament classes are flighted (providing sufficient number of archers in the class, archers are grouped by score within style so you are shooting against those with similar/peer scores). There'll be people there shooting perfect scores, all x's, some hoping to score all arrows and all levels between so come on down, learn and enjoy.

>>------->


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

If they let me shoot, they'll let anyone shoot:embara::tongue:

See you there :thumb:


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Way up North???????? :wink: Ken


----------



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

That's the great thing about NFAA - everybody get to play
And like at the NFAA nationals, you get grouped after the first day with people shooting the same scores you are - make it even more fun


----------



## docdada (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks to all posts.
i'm in northern door county, so green bay is my gateway to anywhere and thats well over a hour away. i dont have any idea what class i'd be in? sorta green and all.... i just like the precision and consistancy for spot shooting. 

my set up basically is: mathews apex 7 - surloc supreme - mathews rest - X7's @ 32"w/180gr. - stacey four play release/or stanslawski loop; depends on the day-


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

The only way you would need to qualify is if the national venue couldn't accomodate the numbers comming, so far that doesn't seem to be a problem


----------



## docdada (Sep 15, 2008)

how are the different levels or classes specified or determined?


----------



## pinkarrow (Nov 6, 2002)

*NFAA Classes*

All of the NFAA Classes are defined on their website. Basically, you go by gender, age and type of equipment. It is when it gets down to the technical stuff, release, poundage, that it can get a little difficult but your region's director should help you with that. Welcome to the shoots. Also, just like the NFAA, you don't have to "qualify" to shot the World Field either. It will be held in Germany in August of 2010 and it is worth the time. If you are in Las Vegas just look for the Pink Lady with the name Teko and give me a hello.


----------



## docdada (Sep 15, 2008)

wow; thanks to you all. this is good stuff. i do hope i can make some of the shoots. they sound like a great experiance.
thanks again


----------

